# Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - die Bewerbungsphase ist beendet



## PCGH_Stephan (3. Juli 2014)

Testet und behaltet eines von zwei Bitfenix-Fury-Netzteilen!

*1 x Bitfenix Fury 550G:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

*1 x Bitfenix Fury 750G:*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Quelle: Bitfenix)

Die Bitfenix-Fury-Netzteile zeichnen sich durch Kabel aus, die mit einer schwarzen besonders dichten Ummantelung versehen wurden. Die Geräte sind 80-Plus-Gold-zertifiziert und erreichen damit eine Spitzeneffizienz von mindestens 90 Prozent. Das Modell Fury 550G (550 Watt) kann folgende Stromstärken bereitstellen: 24 Ampere (3,3 Volt), 24 Ampere (5,0 Volt), 42 Ampere (12 Volt). Das Bitfenix Fury 750G (750 Watt) erreicht folgende Werte: 30 Ampere (3,3 Volt), 30 Ampere (5,0 Volt), 60 Ampere (12 Volt). Beide Netzteile verfügen über Kabelmanagement und warten mit folgenden Anschlüssen auf: 1 x ATX 20+4 Pin, 1 x CPU 8-Pin, 1 x CPU 4+4 Pin, 9 x SATA, 4 x Molex 4 Pin, 4 x PCI-E 6+2 Pin, 1 x Floppy. Mehr Informationen gibt es bei Bitfenix.

*Eure Chance!*
Ihr  wolltet immer schon einmal Hardware-Redakteur sein? PC Games     Hardware  gibt Euch in Zusammenarbeit mit Bitfenix die  Chance  dazu: Zwei PCGH-Leser haben die Gelegenheit, ein Bitfenix-Netzteil zu testen. Nachdem ihr einen ausführlichen  Testbericht  im  PCGH-Extreme-Forum    veröffentlicht habt, dürft ihr die  Hardware   behalten.

Ihr kennt euch gut mit Netzteilen aus, schreibt gerne und möchtet           einen  Test eines Netzteils von Bitfenix verfassen? Dann  bewerbt    euch     in  diesem Thread des PCGH-Extreme-Forums - schreibt  einfach, was     genau ihr  ausprobieren möchtet und warum ihr euch  besonders gut  als         Lesertester  eignet. Bitte gebt bei eurer Bewerbung an, mit welcher Hardware ihr das Netzteil testen möchtet und ob ihr das Modell 550G oder 750G bevorzugt.   Erfahrungen mit Netzteilen  und vorhandene   Vergleichsprodukte sind     natürlich von Vorteil,  außerdem solltet  ihr  eine  Kamera bedienen und     gut lesbare Texte  verfassen können.  Wer     noch  kein Mitglied im     PCGH-Extreme-Forum ist,  muss sich  zunächst      (kostenlos)    registrieren. (Mehr Bilder der Bitfenix Fury gibt es in der offiziellen Ankündigung.)

*Hier die Bedingungen:*
- Ihr müsst Mitglied im PCGH-Extreme-Forum sein.
- Ihr solltet Erfahrung mit Netzteilen haben und die Hardware selbstständig installieren können.
- Ihr solltet eine ordentliche Schreibe haben.
- Ihr solltet in der Lage sein, gute digitale Fotos zu machen.
- Die Auswahl der Lesertester wird von der PCGH-Redaktion vorgenommen.
- Die ausgewählten Teilnehmer werden per PN benachrichtigt und erfahren auf diesem Wege weitere Details.
- Während der Testlaufzeit dürft Ihr die Komponenten nicht weiterverkaufen.
- Die Testlaufzeit beträgt ca. 4 Wochen nach Erhalt des Produkts und       endet voraussichtlich am 24.08.2014. Innerhalb dieser Zeit muss der     vollständige Testbericht abgeliefert werden. Etwaige Verzögerungen     müssen PC Games Hardware ohne Aufforderung mitgeteilt werden!
- Nach den Tests verbleiben die Komponenten beim Tester.
- Nach der Laufzeit der Tests dürft ihr eure Ergebnisse auch in anderen Foren veröffentlichen.
- Der Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen.

*PC Games Hardware behält     sich vor, den Testgegenstand vom Lesertester zurückzufordern und den     Lesertester zukünftig nicht mehr zu berücksichtigen, wenn der   Lesertest   folgende Anforderungen nicht erfüllt:*
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens 8.000 Zeichen (ohne Leerzeichen) umfassen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens fünf eigene Fotos vom Testgegenstand     beinhalten. Die Fotos müssen selbst erstellt sein und dürfen nicht von     anderen (juristischen oder natürlichen) Personen stammen.
- Der Lesertest muss mindestens eine selbst erstellte Grafik (Diagramme, Zeichnungen, Tabellen etc.) beinhalten.

*Die Bewerbungsphase läuft bis Donnerstag, dem 17.07.2014, um 18 Uhr.
Wir freuen uns auf eure Bewerbungen und wünschen viel Erfolg!*


----------



## m1ch1 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Hi
  Hiermit bewerbe ich mich um eines der Zu testenden Netzteile.
  Testen würde ich zum einen die leistungsaufnahmen im Idle und unter Last, am Netzteileingang, und sofern ich eine Strommesszange auftreiben kann, auch auf PC Seite wodurch die Effizienz direkt verglichen werden könnte.
  Desweitern würde ich auf die Verarbeitungsqualität eingehen (wäre auch bereit Fotos vom inneren des Netzteilgehäuses zu liefern, sofern ein Öffnen erlaubt ist), und mich ebenfalls dem Thema Lautstärke widmen, und ebenfalls auf die Wärmeentwicklung eingehen.

  Als System käme ein schon etwas betagteres System zum Einsatz:
  Core i5 750 
  ATI 5850 OC@950mhz@1,25v
  2HDD 1SSD
  Als Gegner zum Testobjekt hätte ich ein Corsair RM 650w.

  Allerdings plane ich für den Somme rein Upgrade der Grafikkarte (wahrscheinlich r9 290), und würde in diesem Falle auch die CPU auf ca. 4GHz übertakten.
  Somit könnte eine Recht hohe bandbriete an Systemen abdecken.

  M1ch1

PS: ich würde das 550W Netzteil bevorzugen.


----------



## PrincePaul (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Denn bewerben wir uns mal 

Ich werde hier jetzt gar nicht erst groß ausschweifen oder einen besonders kreativen Post machen, wie das vermutlich sonst hier alle tun werden.
Denn mein Glück bei Auslosungen ist doch sehr sehr gering...


Ich würde gerne das Bitfenix Fury 750G testen: 8000 Zeichen, sowie eigene Bilder und Diagramme sind natürlich kein Problem 
Das Netzteil macht sich anschließend wirklich gut in meinem Benchtable, der gerade konstruiert und gebaut wird


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich NICHT für den Test, da ich selber keine Erfahrung mit Netzteilen habe. Allerdings möchte ich einen Hinweis an die Bewerber geben: Hier im Forum wird allgemein erwartet, dass ihr die Netzteile aufschraubt und euch ein Bild vom Innenleben macht, also Platine mit Caps und Lötqualität und Lüfter. Außerdem solltet ihr das Netzteil auf auf die verschiedenen Schutzschaltungen überprüfen können und es auch in unterschiedlichen Lastsituationen betreiben können (Idle, Typische Spielesituation und, ganz wichtig: Volllast  ).
So ein Hinweis von einem Lesertester (Scythe Kotetsu) 

MfG
Edit: Ganz wichtig: Nur das Netzteil öffnen, wenn ihr genung Erfahrung habt! Keinefalls ohne Fachkenntnisse das Netzteil öffnen. Da befinden sich in gewissen Bauteilen auch nach Trennung vom Stromnetzt noch gefährliche Ströme, die im schlimmsten Fall tödlich sind


----------



## pcfreak26 (7. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Ich bewerbe mich seit langer Zeit auch mal wieder.

Ich würde gerne das Netzteil testen.

Ich hätte folgende Plattformen zum testen

Amd FX 6300, Gigabyte 970a ud3, Radeon 7850
Amd Phenom II 955BE, Asrock 785GXH /128m, Nvidia Geforce 460se
Intel Core 2 Quad mit ner Geforce 550Ti
diverse P4 Plattformen
P3 Dual Cpu auf einem Tyan server Board.

Als Netzteile hätte man zur Auswahl als Geger

Tagan Piperock 500w (BZ Serie REV1)
Corsair CX Serie 650W
mindestens einen Chinaböller
diverse Netzteile aus Oem Systemen

Kamera, Leistungsmesser und Multimeter vorhanden.

mfg der pcfreak26

Ps: Das 550 W Modell würde voll genügen, teste aber auch gerne die grössere Version


----------



## Goyoma (7. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

Auch ich bewerbe mich hiermit um einen Test des BitFenix Fury 550 Watt.

Ich werde das Netzteil auf zwei Plattformen testen:

1.) Fx 6350 und Gtx 660 mit 2 Lüftern und einer HDD.

2.) Phenom 2 X6 1045T ohne Oc mit einer HD 5870, GTX 260 sowie HD 4870 welche das Netzteil ordentlich fordern.


Ich gehe auf die verschiedensten Merkmale ein und teste den Gesamtvebrauch / Goldzertifikat via Wattmesser an der Steckdose.


Ob ich das Gerät aufschraube weis ich allerdings noch nicht. Ich informiere mich daher noch einmal gründlich.

Da ich schon das Bitfenix Phenom in Weis besitze, passt dieses Netzteil mit der schwarzen Farbe natürlich optisch perfekt 


Ich hoffe auf ein Exemplar, vielleicht sogar auf die 750'er Version.

Natürlich gehe ich auch auf alle übrigen Merkmale und Details des Netzteiles ein um einen guten Gesamteindruck hinterlassen zu können. 


Eine ordentliche Kamera steht mir natürlich auch zur Verfügung.

Die beiden Grafikkarten ziehen ordentlich Strom und sind daher perfekt geeignet.

Es tritt gegen ein sehr billiges Lc Power Netzteil mit 600 Watt an und gegen ein älteres ( 3 Jahre ) Enermax 82+ 625 Watt.

Natürlich kümmere ich mich um ein Multimeter 

Lg, Philipp


----------



## eXquisite (9. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*



> Tagan Piperock 500w (BZ Serie REV1)
> Corsair CX Serie 650W
> mindestens einen Chinaböller



Ich sehe da aber 2 Chinaböller 

Egal, auch ich bewerbe mich hier auf den Lesertest des Bitfenix Fury 750G, das Cooltek C2 ist ja bereits in Arbeit und ich habe bald Massig Zeit, d.h. Ferien.

Auslasten und Quälen werde ich das Gerät mit meiner R9 290X, einer Geforce GTX 280 sowie einer HD 7870 welche ich alle unter Furmark auslasten werde, als CPU dient mir dabei ein AMD FX 8350 unter Prime 95, welchen ich ohne weitere Probleme mit bis zu 1,5 Volt betreiben kann. Das ergäbe eine Gesamte Leistungsaufnahme von über 800 Watt.

Für normale Vergleichstests werde ich nur 2 dieser Grafikkarten verwenden und diese möglichst stark übertakten. Parralel betreiben funktioniert mit AMD und Nvidia Karten recht gut.

Testsystem wäre dann:
AMD FX8350
ASRock 990FX Fatal1ty Professional
8-32GB DDR3 1866 Ram
SSD, entweder Samsung 840 Evo oder meine OCZ Vertex 4
Bereits genannte Grafikkarten.

Gegner wären: EVGA Supernova, Corsair RM 850W und das, was ich sonst noch so auftreiben kann.

Wie man an meinem L8 Review sehen kann werde ich auf Sternis Wunsch eingehen und das Teil mehr als genau im inneren unter die Lupe nehmen!

Warum ich das Gerät gerne hätte? Es gibt bisher nur wenige gute Tests von dem Gerät, es sieht ansprechend aus und ich war bisher von Bitfenix Produkten wie Sleeves oder dem Shinobi Germany begeistert!
Außerdem interessiert mich sehr stark, wie sich die Plattform unter hohen Auslastungen verhält, daher bitte auch wenn dann nur die 750 Watt Version.

Gruß
Arne


----------



## Raining-Flames (10. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Hallo,
ich bewerbe mich auch mal auf die 750W Variante.
Ich habe zwar noch keine eigene Review verfasst aber vielleicht kann man das ja mal nachholen.
Das NT würde in meinem Selfmade Gehäuse laufen und müsste dort einen übertakteten Phenom X6 1100T, ASUS Crosshair IV Formula, zwei R9-280X, drei WD Red 2TB sowie einen Samsung EVO 250GB antreiben. Desweiteren hängt eine komplette Wasserkühlung inkl. 9x 140mm LED Lüfter, Aquaero 5, Aquastream XT, 10 Zoll Monitor und ca. 5m RGB LED-Streifen dran. 

Als Messwerkzeuge habe ich ein normales Multimeter sowie ein 230V Universalmessgerät.

Zur zeit habe ich ein BeQuiet Dark power Pro 850W dran was ich dann gleich mittesten würde.
Werkzeug zum öffnen des Netzteils ist auch mehr als genug vorhanden.

Als Kamera verwende ich einen Sony Alpha 55 mit Sigma oder Tamron Objektiv sowie einen Metz Mecablitz 52.


Ansonsten wüsste ich nicht was ich noch schreiben soll. ^^


----------



## Neels (13. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Überraschung: Eine weitere Bewerbung als Tester für das Bitfenix Fury 550G

Warum? Nach langer Abwesenheit aus dem Desktop-Bereich (wegen eines liebgewonnenen Dell Latitude mit Dockingstation) bin ich vor Kurzem in die Welt der Gamer zurückgekehrt.
Im Regal versteckt sich nun als kleine Spielemaschine ein "Coolermaster 120 elite", das über einen Aten Switch an den sonst unscheinbaren Arbeitsplatz angeschlossen ist. Insbesondere die gewünschte Unscheinbarkeit qualifiziert mich als Tester. Das Gehäuse ist extrem eng! Da passt es wie die Faust aufs Auge, die Versprechen von Bitfenix zu überprüfen. Demnach kommt das teilmodulare Netzteil mit qualitätiv unnacharmlichen Kabeln daher, die es in dem kleinen Quader elegant und geschickt zu verbauen gilt.
Das Testaugenmerk liegt also neben den üblichen Benchmarks, der Messung der Stromaufnahme (Gerät ist vorhanden), vor allem auf dem Einbau und dem Einsatz in beengten Systemen. 
Das Testsystem besteht bisher aus einem Asrock z77e, 8GB Corsair Vengeance, Intel G1630, Sapphire R7 260x OC mit 2 GB, und noch einem Noname-Netzteil mit 550Watt sowie 2 HDDs und DVD-Reader. Langfristige Planung: i7 3770k, 256GB SSD, Corsair Wasserkühlung...

...und zusätzlich kann ich lesen, schreiben und fotografieren


----------



## Kalleauskoeln (14. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Guten Tag,
hiermit bewerbe ich mich als Tester für das Bitfenix Fury 550G.

Zu meiner Person:
Ich bin 16 Jahre alt, komme aus Köln und lese in meiner Freizeit die PCGH, welche auch als Unterlage für meine Mainboards
dient.

Warum gerade ich?

Ich besitze Top-Modelle sowohl von AMD als auch von Nvidia als auch Intels Komponeten mit denen
ich in verschiedenen Kombinationen, das Netzteil testen könnte. Darunter fallen:
FX 8350,i7 4770k,GTX 780, HD 7950
Als Vergleichsnetzteile hätte ich zur Auswahl:

LC-Power 260 Watt <- schlecht
Corsair CX600 Watt <- (nicht ganz so) schlecht
BeQuiet L7 400 Watt <- alt aber noch gut

Auslesen würde ich mit einem herkömmlichen Wattmessgerät.

Digitale Fotos würden mit einer Lumix Systemkamera angefertigt werden unter guten
Lichtverhältnissen. 

Was meinen Test außerdem von anderen Tests eventuell unterscheiden würde, ist der Test
bei verschiedenen Temperaturen und in verschiedenen Gehäusen. 

Ein Kontakt mit dem Hersteller bei etwaigen Rückfragen stünde für mich nicht ausser Frage.

Ich hoffe das an meiner Bewerbung gefallen gefunden wird.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,

kalleauskoeln


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juli 2014)

Wurden die jenigen schon ausgewählt?


----------



## Amlug_celebren (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Einen schönen Donnerstag!

aufgrund meiner langjährigen Erfahrung mit Hardware würde ich mich gerne für den Test des Bitfenix Fury 750G oder 550G bewerben.

Persönliches:
Mit meinen 22 Jahren habe ich bereits meinen Bachelor im Ingenieurwesen dieses Jahr abgeschlossen und habe selbst nie das Interesse an Hardware verloren. Da ich bereits mehrere Bitfenix Gehäuse im Einsatz hatte und aktuell auch auf ein leicht umgebautes Shinobi zähle, denke ich bin ich optimal für einen Test gerüstet. Dank meiner Canon EOS 1000D werden auch die Bilder durchaus lecker anzusehen sein und mein ausgiebiges Elektropraktikum vor einigen Jahren gibt mir das nötige Selbstvertrauen das Netzteil vielseitig zu testen und auch das Innere genauer zu inspizieren und kommentieren.

Systemtechnisches:
Mein System beherbergt zur Zeit eine Wasserkühlung mit 2x R9 290 und einem i5 der zweiten Generation, dementsprechend würde das Netzteil auch im oberen Lastbereich nicht geschont werden und dank umfangreichen Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten gibt es kein Problem das Netzteil nahe am Grenzbereich einem 24Std. Test zu unterziehen. Der fast nicht existente Geräuschpegel in meinem Gehäuse, sowie meine Aquaero Steuerung lassen es zu alles still zu legen um die Lautstärke des Netzteils auf Herz und Ohren zu testen. Einzig mein Urlaub welcher bereits am 2. August mich ins Ausland führt und die aktuell anstehende Bachelor-Zeremonie würde mir erlauben den Test erst zum 07.09.2014 fertig zu stellen, da ich nicht damit rechne, dass das Netzteil ins Ausland geliefert werden kann. Sollte dies möglich sein dürfte ein Test mit einem i7 und 2x Titans in Frage kommen. Auch Langzeit-Erfahrungen können durchaus noch nachgetragen werden.

Die wunderschönen Sleeves ab Werk würden mich desweiteren sehr locken, da ich bereits seid langem auf der Suche nach einem schön gesleevten Netzteil bin und hier die Angebote ab Werk mit Garantie fast nicht exsistent sind. Wunderschöne Systembilder mit der Wasserkühlung könnten hier kein Problem sein.

Viele sonnige Grüße,

Philipp a.k.a. Amlug_celebren oder GANY


----------



## BitFenix DE (17. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*



Goyoma schrieb:


> Wurden die jenigen schon ausgewählt?


 
Heute ab 18 Uhr ist die Bewerbungsphase zuende, ab dann werden die beiden Tester ausgewählt


----------



## Goyoma (17. Juli 2014)

BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Heute ab 18 Uhr ist die Bewerbungsphase zuende, ab dann werden die beiden Tester ausgewählt



Alles klaro


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (23. Juli 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Bei den ausgewählten Lesertestern handelt es sich um
- Amlug_celebren (750G)
- Goyoma (550G) --> 1,5 Wochen Extrazeit wg. Urlaubs


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (5. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Ich hoffe dieser Beitrag ist gestattet aber ich würde sehr gerne wissen wie sich die beiden Netzteile letztendlich geschlagen haben.
Leider kann ich die Reviews nirgendswo finden, ist es doch schon draußen und ich bin einfach zu blöd es zu finden oder ist was dazwischen gekommen?


----------



## Stern1710 (6. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Würde mich ehrlich gesagt auch wirklich interessieren  
Freue mich auf jeden Fall schon


----------



## Caduzzz (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

puh, seit Tagen überlege ich ob ich mal nachfrage und zum Glück sehe ich, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin


----------



## Goyoma (8. Oktober 2014)

Caduzzz schrieb:


> puh, seit Tagen überlege ich ob ich mal nachfrage und zum Glück sehe ich, dass ich nicht der Einzige bin



Ich auch 


Wann kommt der Test?


----------



## BitFenix DE (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Die beiden User *Amlug_celebren* und *pcfreak26* (als Ersatz für Goyoma) haben sich bis jetzt auch auf Nachfrage nicht gerührt 

Grade aufgrund solcher Fälle werden wir es uns in Zukunft genau überlegen überhaupt noch weiterhin Lesertests zu veranstalten...


----------



## Goyoma (8. Oktober 2014)

Verdammte Axt 

Hätte ich damals nur zugesagt, verdammt nochmal..

Jetzt könnte ich mich selbst in den Hintern beißen.


Echt eine Unverschämtheit das die Zwei sich nicht melden, anders kann man es nicht sagen!


----------



## Keinem (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Einer von den Beiden war schon einen Monat nicht mehr online  .


----------



## Goyoma (8. Oktober 2014)

8iosmod schrieb:


> Einer von den Beiden war schon einen Monat nicht mehr online  .



Wirklich  

Das ist richtig mies!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Die beiden User *Amlug_celebren* und *pcfreak26* (als Ersatz für Goyoma) haben sich bis jetzt auch auf Nachfrage nicht gerührt


Na so eine ******** 
Da verstehe ich echt nicht was so etwas soll......



BitFenix DE schrieb:


> Grade aufgrund solcher Fälle werden wir es uns in Zukunft genau überlegen überhaupt noch weiterhin Lesertests zu veranstalten...


Auch wenn nur ungern, da habe ich euer vollstes Verständnis für. 
Würden den Test ja sehr gerne machen, leider fehlt es mir aber sehr stark an genügend Erfahrung was Netzteile angeht 

Ich wäre dafür die Sache wenn dann bevorzugt Usern zu überlassen die schon einige Zeit dabei sind und wo man über deren Verlässlichkeit bescheid weiß (in diesem Falle beispielsweise eXquisite).

Wie auch immer, schade. Ich hätte sehr gerne ein Review gesehen.....
Aber  für das Bitfenix Neos, habe ich vor kurzem verbauen dürfen. Da habt ihr (wieder einmal) erstklassige Arbeit geleistet


----------



## Keinem (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*



Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Aber  für das Bitfenix Neos, habe ich vor kurzem verbauen dürfen. Da habt ihr (wieder einmal) erstklassige Arbeit geleistet


Das kann ich nur bestätigen  .


----------



## Stern1710 (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Puh ich kann Bitfenix ganz gut verstehen wenn die jetzt wirklich sauer sind, dass es keine Tests gibt und ich werde deren Entscheidung respektieren. Trotzdem möchte ich an Bitfenix appellieren, weitere Tests auszuschreiben und bei der Wahl der User noch genauer zu sein 

Oh und weil ichs gerade sehe: Warum ist den Goyoma ausgefallen? 

MfG


----------



## Caduzzz (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Oh Mann, das ist natürlich ******* von denen und , klar, dass man sich solche Aktionen der Usertest dann zweimal überlegt. Diese Deppen versauen echt das in die User gesetzte Vertrauen  und alle anderen User hier, die hier öfter oder einfach sehr gut testen, und aus welchen Gründen auch immer sich nicht beworben haben oder abgelehnt wurden, werden es vielleicht schwerer haben an Hardware zu kommen, weil die zwei Dödel zu raffgierig waren, sry für die harschen Worte, aber ich finde das einfach unter aller Sau.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Es ist natürlich keine schöne Sache, sich erst für was bewerben und dann nicht melden.
Und ich verstehe BitFenix da vollkommen, aber bitte lasst euch von sowas nicht entmutigen.

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja noch auf andere Foren Mitglieder zurückgreifen
oder erneut zum Test aufrufen.

Ich wäre definitiv dabei, wenn es dazu käme.

Edit:
Achso, ja der Groschen fällt wohl im Moment langsamer bei mir.
Die Netzteile sind raus, aber die Test sind noch nicht da.
Sorry...


----------



## Nils_93 (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich weiß ja nicht was BitFenix gedwnkt zu tun, aber für die Zusendung der Geräte hat man euch ja eine scheinbar echte Adresse mit passenden Namen gegeben. Und gegen diese Person würde ich Anzeige wegen Betrugs erstatten, denn es wurde hier ein Vertrag geschlossen:Review nach genauen Vorgaben gegen Netzteil. Ihr habt euren Part erfüllt, die User nicht. Klare Sache...


----------



## Counted911 (16. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Es wäre schade wenn es keine Lesertests mehr geben würde, denn so bekommt man einen guten Einblick in das Produkt selbst...

LG Counted911


----------



## Dgx (26. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*

Hat sich jetzt eigentlich noch etwas getan? Ich finde es richtig bescheiden von den beiden das sie einfach die Netzteile behalten und keinem Test abliefern! Man sollte sie definitiv vom Forum ausschließen!


----------



## Stern1710 (26. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*



> Man sollte sie definitiv vom Forum ausschließen!



Und was erreicht man damit? Eigentlich gar nichts. Aber natürlich ein logischer Schritt.
Wäre es nicht eigentlich sinnvoller bei denen direkt anzufragen, eine Adresse wurde ja hinterlegt, damit die beiden ihre Netzteile bekommen


----------



## Keinem (29. November 2014)

*AW: Lesertest: Bitfenix Fury 550G und 750G - jetzt für den Lesertest der 80-Plus-Gold-Netzteile bewerben!*



Stern1710 schrieb:


> Und was erreicht man damit? Eigentlich gar nichts. Aber natürlich ein logischer Schritt.
> Wäre es nicht eigentlich sinnvoller bei denen direkt anzufragen, eine Adresse wurde ja hinterlegt, damit die beiden ihre Netzteile bekommen



Es besteht nur die Frage, ob man dann "berechtigt" anklingelt. Vielleicht ist ja gar kein "Vertrag" zustande gekommen.


----------

